# Rubik's Cube Online Comp



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 28, 2022)

So i wanna host an online comp. I will have 2x2 to 7x7, 3x3 Oh, Pyraminx, Megaminx, Skewb, 3x3 Blindfolded and Square 1. Post a video (i need to know that you didn't fake solves). Scrambles will be up soon. Tell me if u want to join


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 28, 2022)

kinda want to join but darn I can't post videos on google drive or on youtube


----------



## CornerTwisted (Apr 28, 2022)

I would but the vid would be long


----------



## CT-6666 (Apr 28, 2022)

I would like to join, just need to know where to submit the Videos and when the comp is.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 28, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> kinda want to join but darn I can't post videos on google drive or on youtube


Why? 



CornerTwisted said:


> I would but the vid would be long


That's ok, i can watch it



CT-6666 said:


> I would like to join, just need to know where to submit the Videos and when the comp is.


On this thread


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 28, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Why?


I live in China. I don't have a vpn.

Btw is there any way to post the actual video file on here? Or do you have to link it?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 28, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I live in China. I don't have a vpn.


that's sad. Then you can just post your times. I dont think you would cheat anyway



Imsoosm said:


> Btw is there any way to post the actual video file on here? Or do you have to link it?


Dunno


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 28, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> that's sad. Then you can just post your times. I dont think you would cheat anyway


Alright, thanks for the trust you're placing in me. I promise I won't cheat


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 28, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Alright, thanks for the trust you're placing in me. I promise I won't cheat


Welcome


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Apr 28, 2022)

Mind if I join? I'll post my solves as an unedited video on my YouTube channel. And I'll link it whenever it is up.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 28, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Mind if I join? I'll post my solves as an unedited video on my YouTube channel. And I'll link it whenever it is up.


Yeah you can join, i will view the video. Can you post a link to ur channel


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Apr 28, 2022)

Sure. Thanks. I'll link my channel when the competition starts


----------



## CT-6666 (Apr 28, 2022)

I will join as well, I'going to compete from 2x2 up to 6x6 and oh. Heres my Channel link, I'll upload the video as soon as I have done the solves: https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCLSd36zyjWG-E2dydidqG4g


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Apr 28, 2022)

I'll do 2x2-5x5, 3x3 OH, pyraminx, skewb, and square-1. https://youtube.com/channel/UCEx3B2DqndWWyYWHUrtxyRQ


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 29, 2022)

When is the comp starting?


----------



## ShortStuff (Apr 29, 2022)

Yo I'd like to join for 2x2, Pyraminx, Skewb, 3x3OH but I need to know when it is, I cant today as it is late for me, and I cant tomorrow as I have an actual comp all day.


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 29, 2022)

Just for some clarification:
For the scrambles, are we allowed to downsolve it?
So keep on finding solutions until you find one you like and then use it?
Or do we have to post our first try of the scramble?


----------



## Timona (Apr 29, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Just for some clarification:
> For the scrambles, are we allowed to downsolve it?
> So keep on finding solutions until you find one you like and then use it?
> Or do we have to post our first try of the scramble?


Of course not, it's a competition. Solve it first try and post ur times


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 29, 2022)

Timona said:


> Of course not, it's a competition. Solve it first try and post ur times


Got it, ok!


----------



## DynaXT (Apr 29, 2022)

Sure, I'll do all but 6x6 and 7x7


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 29, 2022)

Nice we've got some people in, i'll be posting 2x2 and 3x3 first. The rest of the scrambles will be tommorow

2x2 
F2 U F2 R' U R2 F U2 R'
R U' F2 U' F2 R F' R2 U'
F2 R2 F U' R U' R U' R2
F R U R2 U2 R' U F2 R'
U F U2 F2 U' R F' R U'

3x3
F' B2 U F L' D' R L2 F R U' D B' D L2 B' L2 B R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2
B D2 L2 U' B' U' D' R L U F R U2 R2 B R U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R F2 B2 L'
U B' L2 D2 B R2 F D2 B2 F' R2 L2 U2 F R U L F' L B' D L' D'
U' B' L F2 R' D2 U2 B2 L B2 F R' B R U' F U R' F2 R' U2 B D' U'
D B' D F2 R D' F' U F2 L' R F U B D R2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 R F


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Apr 29, 2022)

I'll have my times in by 1pm


----------



## Timona (Apr 29, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> B2 B'





nigelthecuber said:


> L2 L


Scramble error for 2 and 5, 3x3


----------



## Greenish (Apr 29, 2022)

ill do 2x2 3x3 and pyraminx give me one day to do the vids

btw i just learnt how to solve the pyraminx so i am not that good


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Apr 29, 2022)

I'm done. I scrambled with the errors. It doesn't matter to me but if the scrambles change, I'll redo 3x3. For 3x3, I got a 19.53 average and a 14.45 single. For 2x2, I got a 5.56 average and a 3.17 single. On the second scramble of 2x2, I messed up the scramble and had to solve and rescramble the cube with the correct scramble.


----------



## Timona (Apr 30, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Nice we've got some people in, i'll be posting 2x2 and 3x3 first. The rest of the scrambles will be tommorow
> 
> 2x2
> F2 U F2 R' U R2 F U2 R'
> ...


I can't video cus I use a laptop and the cam is shitty but I put the solving date and time



Spoiler: Results



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-30 (solving from 2022-04-30 00:08:27 to 2022-04-30 00:10:28)
avg of 5: 11.93

Time List:
1. (10.12) F' B2 U F L' D' R L2 F R U' D B' D L2 B' L2 B R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 @2022-04-30 00:08:27 
2. 12.91 B D2 L2 U' B' U' D' R L U F R U2 R2 B2 B' R U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R F2 B2 L' @2022-04-30 00:09:03 
3. 11.26 U B' L2 D2 B R2 F D2 B2 F' R2 L2 U2 F R U L F' L B' D L' D' @2022-04-30 00:09:30 
4. (13.04) U' B' L F2 R' D2 U2 B2 L B2 F R' B R U' F U R' F2 R' U2 B D' U' @2022-04-30 00:10:00 
5. 11.63 D B' D F2 R D' F' U F2 L2 L R F U B D R2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 R F @2022-04-30 00:10:28


----------



## baseballjello67 (Apr 30, 2022)

(2.32), 3.26, 3.76, 3.92, (DNF) = 3.64 Average (okay)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 30, 2022)

Timona said:


> Scramble error for 2 and 5, 3x3


Oh no



baseballjello67 said:


>


(2.32) 3.26 3.76 3.92 (DNF(4.40)) = 3.64 Average

I got a 4.27 average on 2x2 myself.


----------



## Greenish (Apr 30, 2022)

actaully sorry i can do it


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 30, 2022)

I got a TERRIBLE 3x3 average. 

(16.53) 19.23 19.83 23.08 (23.57) = 20.71 Average

(my global is 17)


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Apr 30, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> I got a TERRIBLE 3x3 average.
> 
> (16.53) 19.23 19.83 23.08 (23.57) = 20.71 Average
> 
> (my global is 17)


Same here. I usually average 16 to 17 seconds. But somehow I got a 19 average


----------



## Timona (Apr 30, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Oh no


Dont worry aboui it, it's fine


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 30, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Same here. I usually average 16 to 17 seconds. But somehow I got a 19 average


wow ur a bit better than me i average 17 to 18


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Apr 30, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> wow ur a bit better than me i average 17 to 18


Not by much.


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 30, 2022)

I'll probably post times by tonight. (or afternoon if I'm done with homework quickly)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 30, 2022)

that's nice imsoosm


----------



## DynaXT (Apr 30, 2022)

Dropping out of 2x2 since I didn't record my times thinking I could just show the timer in the video. You cannot see a thing the timer says. And I forgot the (exact) times. Sucks, would've been a sub-5 average.

16.77 3x3 average, tied with PR nice, video in a little bit

EDIT: I forgot my phone's restrictions don't let me do anything until 6AM EST so it will be about an hour


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 30, 2022)

Btw we are calculating average like WCA by omitting the slowest and fastest time right? Or is it the actual mean?

2x2:
(2.241), 3.446, (4.111), 3.039, 3.265
Avg: 3.25
I don't know the CLL for third scramble haha

3x3:
11.720, 12.643, (13.760), 12.047, (9.961)
Avg: 12.137
That's a really nice average, and the sub-10 was insane!
I was done with F2L and OLL by 8 sec and it was a Jb perm so that was really fast. Counting nine, but hey, a sub-10 is a sub-10.

In case someone thinks the sub-10 isn't real, I will do a recon here. (took me a while to find my solution for it lol)
z2 x // inspection
D R2 x' y' R' F R' u D // cross
R U' R' // first pair
U' L U L2 U' L // second pair
y U R' U R U' R U R' // third pair
y R U R' U R U R' // fourth pair
U2 f l' U' l U R U' R' S' // OLL (for l' U' l, R' F' R would also work , but l is faster for me) also, I don't like the standard alg for this OLL, it has bad fingertricks and I think this one is pretty good.
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL
55 STM in 9.961 sec // 5.52 tps


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 30, 2022)

Good job imsoosm i recorded ur times


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 30, 2022)

Ok, thanks!
Btw, when will the rest of the scrambles com up?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 30, 2022)

3x3 OH
B2 R D2 B2 R B2 R2 F2 D2 R B' L2 D' U' F L' B F' R' F' 

U' F D' L2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F D' F' U2 B' R' U L 

R2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 D L B2 U L B U2 F' R' U2 

R U' B2 U' R2 B2 D' U' B2 R2 U2 B2 F' D B F L D U' F' 

F L U' L2 U L2 U' R F U2 B L2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 L2 F L2

3x3 BLD
F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 F' D B' L' U' F' L' F L' R' Fw' 

D2 L' F U' D R' D' B R' L2 D2 B L2 B U2 R2 B2 D2 B D2 R2 Rw2 Uw 

L R2 U' B2 U L2 D B2 D L2 R2 D L' B U B U2 L2 B R' F Fw Uw' 

R2 B' L2 B' D2 F U2 L2 B' U2 F' L' D R2 F2 L R B2 U F' Rw' Uw 

F2 U' R2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D U' R2 F R' U L' B2 U' F D F2 Uw'

4x4
F U' D2 B D F' B' U' L2 F2 D2 L' B2 U2 F2 R2 U Rw2 F R2 Fw2 D2 B2 D2 U Fw2 Uw2 F' U' Fw2 Rw' Fw2 B D' Rw' Fw L2 Uw' R2 Uw' Fw F2 

D' B2 L2 B R' D B U' B' L2 D2 B R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 D2 R Fw2 U2 L D' F2 Rw2 D' Rw2 B2 R' U2 B2 Fw' U' B2 D' Rw2 R' Uw F Rw L Uw D' Rw' 

R2 D2 B2 L2 F L2 F' D2 B L2 D2 F' L R2 D2 R U' L' B' D' R2 Rw2 Fw2 D F2 Uw2 D' L' Fw2 Uw2 U2 D R' U2 Fw L2 U D' Fw2 Uw' L' Fw R Uw B' Rw' B' 

B' L2 D' F2 L2 U B2 U B2 F2 R2 F' D2 F' L' B R' F L R Uw2 F2 L' B R2 Fw2 R U2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 Uw B2 F' Uw R Uw Rw' F' D2 Rw U2 B 

L F' R2 U2 R F2 R' D2 B2 R B2 R B2 R2 F' R U' F' L B' D2 Uw2 B' U Rw2 F2 U' Fw2 B2 R2 U' Rw2 B Rw F D Rw2 Fw2 B L2 Uw' Rw2 D Fw D Rw2



5x5
Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 F' Uw D2 Rw Fw F2 Lw' D' F2 Uw Dw' Bw' R Lw Rw2 Dw U' Uw2 B U' D' Dw2 Bw' F Fw' Dw Bw2 R Lw2 Uw D' Dw R' Rw2 U F2 Fw2 Bw' B' Dw2 F2 L' Dw R' U L' D2 U Dw' R2 Dw' R2 U Bw' Rw2 R2 F' 

U Dw2 L2 Lw2 Bw' R2 Lw2 Bw' F B' D' Dw' Bw2 Dw U' Fw U2 Uw' F2 Uw' U' R2 Rw2 Lw' Uw U' Lw2 Rw' D Dw2 Lw2 L2 F2 Uw' F' B R2 L' Fw B' F Lw2 F2 Uw' Lw2 U R' Rw D Lw Uw' D2 Bw' U Rw' R' U' L B' Uw' 

Rw' Uw Fw R' F2 Fw' Lw2 Uw2 D Bw2 F2 R Dw' Rw2 F' D' Bw' Uw D2 Dw' U' F2 Lw F' Fw2 Rw' L' B' Rw2 Lw' D2 L B' D' Fw' Rw2 Fw B Dw2 R2 Bw2 L B D2 Bw Uw' Dw Lw' Fw2 R U' Rw' Dw Lw' F' D' Lw B' Uw2 L 

Lw U2 R' L' Fw2 F Rw2 U2 R Fw L' U' Uw' L' D U Uw Fw2 Lw2 Fw2 U Dw2 Rw' R2 Lw' F Bw2 D Lw Uw2 Lw' Fw R Bw2 Fw' L' Bw' Fw2 U' Dw2 F2 Bw Dw' Lw2 F2 Rw2 F2 Lw' F2 Dw' Fw Lw Fw' Bw' U F' R' Uw Dw2 Bw2 

Uw' U' Lw Rw' F2 U' D' R Fw R Bw Fw' R2 L' D B' Uw Rw Uw2 L B' Lw' Fw' F D F Lw2 B Fw' Bw2 Uw2 Lw2 U' F2 L2 Lw2 Rw' Bw' B2 L2 D B2 Lw2 Dw B' Rw2 Uw' D Dw Lw2 Dw' Fw2 Dw2 B Uw2 Rw' U' L Rw' Bw2

6x6
R2 3Uw2 3Rw Fw2 Rw2 L' F' Uw Bw Dw R' D2 L 3Rw Lw' Rw2 F2 3Rw' D Lw F' Bw2 B2 Uw Bw 3Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 L2 Bw' R L' 3Rw 3Fw2 Rw D2 L2 D 3Uw2 B2 Rw2 L' B Fw Rw U D' L2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 D R2 3Uw Bw' Fw2 R2 D2 R D R 3Rw2 Bw' B' R' L' Bw2 L' F B' Rw Uw' Fw' Bw2 F Rw' L2 R2 Dw2 Lw' 

Lw' Bw Rw2 3Fw Dw' Rw' 3Rw Lw' R D' Fw 3Uw Uw' B' Dw F R' D B2 U Dw2 3Fw' F' Dw' R2 Uw Fw' Dw 3Fw' Rw D2 3Uw' L2 3Fw2 Uw' 3Fw2 F Rw D Fw2 Dw F U L' B F2 Rw' 3Uw B' F Fw R Bw Uw' R2 Dw 3Fw B2 3Uw 3Rw' B' 3Fw2 Rw F' L' Rw U' Rw' U' Rw2 3Rw' Bw' 3Rw2 L Fw Dw' D2 L' D Fw' 
B F2 L2 3Uw' F' L' F2 3Uw' Fw' F Bw' L2 Dw2 D2 Uw2 Rw' B2 Dw2 3Rw' Lw' F2 3Rw2 3Fw L U' 3Uw' F' Dw' Bw' 3Uw' Rw R' 3Rw2 Uw2 F 3Uw L2 Dw2 3Rw' L' Lw Bw Rw2 Bw2 U Dw2 L2 Bw2 Dw 3Fw' 3Uw Uw 3Rw' 3Uw' L' R2 Bw 3Rw2 Fw 3Uw' Uw' Dw2 Rw' 3Fw' 3Uw 3Rw2 Rw' R2 L' Dw' L Bw Dw2 Lw' F2 U' B 3Uw2 Bw 3Rw 

L2 U' F2 R2 Dw2 U 3Uw' Rw 3Rw L2 F R2 Uw2 Dw F Lw2 Fw2 B2 D' Lw2 U' 3Uw' B R2 F' 3Fw2 Bw' Fw2 Uw B2 F' Dw2 B' U2 Fw' D' 3Uw Bw Dw2 F 3Uw' Rw U Dw' B Lw' Uw D2 F 3Fw' Bw2 R2 3Uw Uw' B' 3Uw D 3Rw2 R2 D2 Bw' 3Uw2 Fw 3Uw L 3Fw' U' Lw 3Fw R2 Rw L2 D2 B R' Rw2 Dw Lw2 F Rw 

Bw2 D 3Rw' Rw' B' F R F U2 R 3Fw F' L2 Bw F 3Uw2 Uw Bw U Bw2 Lw F' U Lw' 3Rw Uw R2 3Uw' D' Uw' Bw Fw2 Uw2 B' D' Rw2 L' Dw' F2 Rw2 B' Fw Dw Fw F Lw F2 R' Uw2 U2 3Fw' Dw F' D2 R' 3Rw L' Lw2 Dw2 U Rw2 B2 D' Bw' R Dw' F2 3Rw' D' Dw Rw' D2 B' 3Rw' R' Dw 3Rw2 Rw Uw' D

7x7
Fw2 3Bw L2 3Uw' Lw' R2 Uw' Fw Uw Dw 3Dw U2 L2 3Dw2 U' Lw' Bw 3Uw U' F' 3Rw' 3Lw U2 L' 3Uw Dw2 Fw Lw' Fw2 D Bw' D' B2 Bw' Dw 3Dw2 Rw U 3Bw' Rw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 L' Bw' L2 Lw 3Fw2 3Bw F2 L' D2 R' Bw' 3Dw' D R2 Dw' U Uw Lw L R 3Rw2 D Lw2 3Bw2 3Uw' 3Dw' Rw' Bw2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 R2 Uw L2 Lw' 3Uw' 3Lw' Uw2 U F Fw 3Rw2 Rw 3Lw2 Lw B Rw 3Lw' B2 Lw' Uw2 3Bw' Fw2 U Uw' 3Rw' Lw2 3Lw' 

3Bw' Bw' 3Uw2 L Bw' 3Dw' L' 3Rw' Lw Uw Rw' D Bw' Fw2 D2 R' Rw' 3Uw U2 3Bw' R2 Fw' 3Bw2 3Uw' 3Lw' F B 3Fw' Lw 3Lw' 3Fw Dw2 Rw2 B Uw L Lw2 Rw' 3Lw Fw' 3Bw' Lw2 3Uw 3Fw2 3Lw' U2 Bw Dw' L' Dw' B 3Lw Lw' U' L2 F' D F R' Lw2 3Rw2 3Lw2 3Bw 3Uw' Uw Fw2 3Fw Lw' B' Dw' 3Uw2 Bw2 3Bw R 3Dw' Rw 3Uw' U' L Rw Bw' B 3Bw' 3Dw2 Rw L' F' 3Rw' 3Bw U' 3Rw 3Uw' R' B2 R B' R' D' Uw2 3Bw 

D Uw U Lw Bw2 Rw' F' 3Rw Fw' D F Fw' Dw 3Uw' 3Rw Rw' Uw D2 3Bw' R' D2 R 3Lw L Uw2 B2 3Bw2 D' F' 3Bw' L' B Dw U R Lw2 Rw' 3Uw Rw R2 3Dw2 Bw' Dw L' 3Dw B 3Bw U' R 3Rw2 U' 3Lw' F L' 3Uw2 3Bw2 3Uw F2 Rw' 3Rw D' Lw' R 3Uw B 3Rw' 3Lw' L 3Fw2 Lw' R 3Uw' B L D Dw Uw 3Fw2 R' 3Lw2 Rw Uw Fw' 3Fw' U2 R' F' D2 Uw' F Uw' 3Lw 3Rw' L 3Fw' Bw2 Uw2 3Lw' R2 Rw 

Dw' B' 3Fw2 L2 R2 3Rw 3Bw' L2 B R' Uw' F Fw' 3Rw2 Lw' L' Bw2 3Fw2 3Uw' D Fw Bw 3Rw2 U' 3Uw2 Lw' D2 3Bw F2 B2 3Dw' Bw Uw2 Rw 3Rw' Fw' Lw' 3Rw' B 3Lw Bw2 U2 L2 Bw2 U 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Dw' F D L2 Rw2 3Uw2 D2 Fw 3Fw' Bw2 Lw Fw2 3Fw Lw' F2 L' U' Fw2 Bw2 3Lw' 3Fw2 3Uw F' 3Lw Uw Bw' Dw F' Rw U' 3Rw Bw Fw' Uw2 D U R' U2 3Dw2 3Uw' Bw2 Rw2 Dw F' D' 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Dw' B' F D2 Dw' R 

3Rw' Fw' Uw2 F U2 Bw2 3Lw2 L 3Rw Rw Dw2 3Bw Rw B' U' 3Uw 3Rw2 3Uw' F Fw Rw2 3Fw 3Dw' Lw 3Fw' D2 Lw Bw2 L2 Lw2 Dw 3Lw2 3Dw D2 3Lw' R U2 F U R2 L Lw2 3Bw Bw Fw 3Uw 3Rw Bw' 3Dw' 3Bw 3Fw' 3Uw' B2 Lw2 Dw2 U2 D' Bw Dw R B D' Dw2 3Fw2 U Fw' B' L2 Uw L' F2 D' F' U2 Uw2 F2 L Uw' 3Dw' Dw' D' 3Fw R B' Lw' Uw L 3Rw Rw' R2 3Fw L' R2 Fw' 3Lw 3Rw' Lw Uw2 3Lw2 3Uw'

Pyraminx
B L R' L U L B' L l' r' 

L U' L B R B U L' R' l r' 

L U L' U L' R U' L r b' u' 

R L' R B' L B' R L' R r u' 

B' R B' L B' R' L' R b' u

Skewb
B' L' U' L' B' L R L 

L U' B' R' B R B L 

U L' B' L' U B U B 

R L R L B' L' R' L' 

B' L' R U B' L' U B'

Square 1
(3,2)/ (4,-5)/ (-4,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (2,0)/ 

(0,-1)/ (-3,6)/ (1,1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-1)/ 

(1,0)/ (-4,2)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (6,-2)/ (3,-2)/ (6,-2) 

(0,2)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,-1)/ (-5,0) 

(0,-4)/ (0,3)/ (-3,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-1)

Megaminx
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 30, 2022)

3x3 OH:
(36.620), 35.245, 30.817, 34.553, (29.625)
Avg: 33.538
I. Suck. At. OH. 
My hands are small so doing R' or U with my left hand is very hard. But I did break my OH pb, 29.625. First sub-30! I don't practice OH a lot though so lol. 

and the sub-30 solve also had jb perm


----------



## Meatalic_Cuber (Apr 30, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> So i wanna host an online comp. I will have 2x2 to 7x7, 3x3 Oh, Pyraminx, Megaminx, Skewb, 3x3 Blindfolded and Square 1. Post a video (i need to know that you didn't fake solves). Scrambles will be up soon. Tell me if u want to join


I wanna join for 3x3 only ,what time?


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 30, 2022)

Meatalic_Cuber said:


> I wanna join for 3x3 only ,what time?


You can start posting now, he already gave the scrambles for 3x3 and 2x2 on page 2 of this thread.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 30, 2022)

Meatalic_Cuber said:


> I wanna join for 3x3 only ,what time?


Anytime you like



Imsoosm said:


> 3x3 OH:
> (36.620), 35.245, 30.817, 34.553, (29.625)
> Avg: 33.538
> I. Suck. At. OH.
> ...


Nice still better than me *starts crying because imsoosm is better than me in every event*


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 30, 2022)

@nigelthecuber I'm going to sleep now, so I'll post my 4x4 and megaminx times tomorrow. 
Btw have you done a successful bld solve before? 
and how long have you been cubing?


----------



## Timona (Apr 30, 2022)

My OH times are all over the place, I just randomly decided to use left hand for solve 4



Spoiler: 3x3 OH Results



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-30 (solving from 2022-04-30 17:58:27 to 2022-04-30 18:01:51)
avg of 5: 31.40

Time List:
1. 29.00 B2 R D2 B2 R B2 R2 F2 D2 R B' L2 D' U' F L' B F' R' F' @2022-04-30 17:58:27 
2. 33.88 U' F D' L2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F D' F' U2 B' R' U L @2022-04-30 17:59:18 
3. 31.31 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 D L B2 U L B U2 F' R' U2 @2022-04-30 18:00:05 
4. (38.83) R U' B2 U' R2 B2 D' U' B2 R2 U2 B2 F' D B F L D U' F' @2022-04-30 18:00:57 
5. (28.64) F L U' L2 U L2 U' R F U2 B L2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 L2 F L2 @2022-04-30 18:01:51



5x5 was just unlucky all through



Spoiler: 5x5 Results



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-30 (solving from 2022-04-30 17:41:28 to 2022-04-30 17:53:21)
avg of 5: 2:01.64

Time List:
1. (1:50.01) Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 F' Uw D2 Rw Fw F2 Lw' D' F2 Uw Dw' Bw' R Lw Rw2 Dw U' Uw2 B U' D' Dw2 Bw' F Fw' Dw Bw2 R Lw2 Uw D' Dw R' Rw2 U F2 Fw2 Bw' B' Dw2 F2 L' Dw R' U L' D2 U Dw' R2 Dw' R2 U Bw' Rw2 R2 F' @2022-04-30 17:41:28 
2. 2:07.03[Unlucky] U Dw2 L2 Lw2 Bw' R2 Lw2 Bw' F B' D' Dw' Bw2 Dw U' Fw U2 Uw' F2 Uw' U' R2 Rw2 Lw' Uw U' Lw2 Rw' D Dw2 Lw2 L2 F2 Uw' F' B R2 L' Fw B' F Lw2 F2 Uw' Lw2 U R' Rw D Lw Uw' D2 Bw' U Rw' R' U' L B' Uw' @2022-04-30 17:44:03 
3. 1:59.61 Rw' Uw Fw R' F2 Fw' Lw2 Uw2 D Bw2 F2 R Dw' Rw2 F' D' Bw' Uw D2 Dw' U' F2 Lw F' Fw2 Rw' L' B' Rw2 Lw' D2 L B' D' Fw' Rw2 Fw B Dw2 R2 Bw2 L B D2 Bw Uw' Dw Lw' Fw2 R U' Rw' Dw Lw' F' D' Lw B' Uw2 L @2022-04-30 17:47:14 
4. (2:07.92[Cube pop]) Lw U2 R' L' Fw2 F Rw2 U2 R Fw L' U' Uw' L' D U Uw Fw2 Lw2 Fw2 U Dw2 Rw' R2 Lw' F Bw2 D Lw Uw2 Lw' Fw R Bw2 Fw' L' Bw' Fw2 U' Dw2 F2 Bw Dw' Lw2 F2 Rw2 F2 Lw' F2 Dw' Fw Lw Fw' Bw' U F' R' Uw Dw2 Bw2 @2022-04-30 17:50:00 
5. 1:58.27 Uw' U' Lw Rw' F2 U' D' R Fw R Bw Fw' R2 L' D B' Uw Rw Uw2 L B' Lw' Fw' F D F Lw2 B Fw' Bw2 Uw2 Lw2 U' F2 L2 Lw2 Rw' Bw' B2 L2 D B2 Lw2 Dw B' Rw2 Uw' D Dw Lw2 Dw' Fw2 Dw2 B Uw2 Rw' U' L Rw' Bw2 @2022-04-30 17:53:21


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Apr 30, 2022)

I have to go to work. So I'll post my times tonight.


----------



## Garf (Apr 30, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> 3x3 OH
> B2 R D2 B2 R B2 R2 F2 D2 R B' L2 D' U' F L' B F' R' F'
> 
> U' F D' L2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F D' F' U2 B' R' U L
> ...


Megaminx
1:17.39 R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

1:19.66 R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

1:18.31 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

1:19.37 R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

1:21.17 R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'


----------



## baseballjello67 (Apr 30, 2022)

When does the comp end (Could it pls end like Mid-May)?


----------



## Greenish (May 2, 2022)

I would do it but I have a couple problems so I can’t post them but I did 2x2 and got a 5.39 average and a 15.75 average on pyramid and 3x3 I got a 30.61 average


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (May 2, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> So i wanna host an online comp. I will have 2x2 to 7x7, 3x3 Oh, Pyraminx, Megaminx, Skewb, 3x3 Blindfolded and Square 1. Post a video (i need to know that you didn't fake solves). Scrambles will be up soon. Tell me if u want to join


Ok maybe Can I use my hands like I do for my YouTube


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 2, 2022)

Megaminx but slow
2:16.36 ao5








Gamerwhocubes said:


> Ok maybe Can I use my hands like I do for my YouTube


Yea u can just show ur hands

Or if you mean keyboard, thats ok too



Greenish said:


> I would do it but I have a couple problems so I can’t post them but I did 2x2 and got a 5.39 average and a 15.75 average on pyramid and 3x3 I got a 30.61 average


Noice



baseballjello67 said:


> When does the comp end (Could it pls end like Mid-May)?


end may then


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (May 2, 2022)

ok I am in and I got 20 subs should I do a q&a


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 2, 2022)

Gamerwhocubes said:


> ok I am in and I got 20 subs should I do a q&a


do what you please


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (May 2, 2022)

May 21 is my real comp day


----------



## GTCubes (May 2, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> So i wanna host an online comp. I will have 2x2 to 7x7, 3x3 Oh, Pyraminx, Megaminx, Skewb, 3x3 Blindfolded and Square 1. Post a video (i need to know that you didn't fake solves). Scrambles will be up soon. Tell me if u want to join


I'll do it. Where do I find the scrambles?


----------



## HiroshiCubes (May 2, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> So i wanna host an online comp. I will have 2x2 to 7x7, 3x3 Oh, Pyraminx, Megaminx, Skewb, 3x3 Blindfolded and Square 1. Post a video (i need to know that you didn't fake solves). Scrambles will be up soon. Tell me if u want to join


Sure! i would love to join this online comp, I'll be sure ill be up to do the solves. (I'm currently in singapore so i dont have a pyra but ill buy one)


----------



## Panagiotis Christopoulos (May 2, 2022)

Ill do Megaminx and Clock


----------



## Panagiotis Christopoulos (May 2, 2022)

Nah wait ok ill just do Megaminx


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 2, 2022)

I’ll do 2, 3, and Pyraminx and will post either this weekend or before.


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 2, 2022)

2x2 was okay for me. I didn’t have any great solves, but am constant!



11.98

9.93

12.68

8.71

9.01


----------



## Maxematician (May 3, 2022)

I can join for 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, and OH. Here's my yt channel for when I post it. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-wmvVVGeg3jQmicT7ILmeg


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 3, 2022)

I did ok on 3x3, but a few mistakes. I can video all of these, but I’m so slow I don’t really need it…



34.25

40.12

31.52

39.44

34.66



For me, I did ok on Pyraminx, but again don’t need the video. If you need to have me not entered, feel free to do so…

9.12

18.23

13.53

13.45

13.00


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 3, 2022)

HiroshiCubes said:


> Sure! i would love to join this online comp, I'll be sure ill be up to do the solves. (I'm currently in singapore so i dont have a pyra but ill buy one)


same country


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 3, 2022)

CAPTAINVALPO96 said:


> I did ok on 3x3, but a few mistakes. I can video all of these, but I’m so slow I don’t really need it…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur entered. Nice results


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 3, 2022)

CAPTAINVALPO96 said:


> I did ok on 3x3, but a few mistakes. I can video all of these, but I’m so slow I don’t really need it…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmfao ur pyra better than ne


----------



## Homeschool Cubing (May 3, 2022)

Is it too late to join


----------



## Beckham (May 3, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> So i wanna host an online comp. I will have 2x2 to 7x7, 3x3 Oh, Pyraminx, Megaminx, Skewb, 3x3 Blindfolded and Square 1. Post a video (i need to know that you didn't fake solves). Scrambles will be up soon. Tell me if u want to join


I would love to join, i just cant send in videos. I do promise i will do honest times, and if you dont believe my times just look at my WCA id


----------



## Timona (May 4, 2022)

Here's my times for 4x4, did pretty decent for my standards

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-04 (solving from 2022-05-04 00:38:34 to 2022-05-04 00:45:19)
avg of 5: 57.14

Time List:
1. (1:06.38) F U' D2 B D F' B' U' L2 F2 D2 L' B2 U2 F2 R2 U Rw2 F R2 Fw2 D2 B2 D2 U Fw2 Uw2 F' U' Fw2 Rw' Fw2 B D' Rw' Fw L2 Uw' R2 Uw' Fw F2 @2022-05-04 00:38:34 
2. (53.50) D' B2 L2 B R' D B U' B' L2 D2 B R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 D2 R Fw2 U2 L D' F2 Rw2 D' Rw2 B2 R' U2 B2 Fw' U' B2 D' Rw2 R' Uw F Rw L Uw D' Rw' @2022-05-04 00:40:26 
3. 59.65[Double Parity LMAO] R2 D2 B2 L2 F L2 F' D2 B L2 D2 F' L R2 D2 R U' L' B' D' R2 Rw2 Fw2 D F2 Uw2 D' L' Fw2 Uw2 U2 D R' U2 Fw L2 U D' Fw2 Uw' L' Fw R Uw B' Rw' B' @2022-05-04 00:41:54 
4. 58.25 B' L2 D' F2 L2 U B2 U B2 F2 R2 F' D2 F' L' B R' F L R Uw2 F2 L' B R2 Fw2 R U2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 Uw B2 F' Uw R Uw Rw' F' D2 Rw U2 B @2022-05-04 00:43:44 
5. 53.51 L F' R2 U2 R F2 R' D2 B2 R B2 R B2 R2 F' R U' F' L B' D2 Uw2 B' U Rw2 F2 U' Fw2 B2 R2 U' Rw2 B Rw F D Rw2 Fw2 B L2 Uw' Rw2 D Fw D Rw2 @2022-05-04 00:45:19


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 4, 2022)

Homeschool Cubing said:


> Is it too late to join


No.it is not to late to join. But you should try to record your solves if you can.


----------



## Kane7 (May 4, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Alright, thanks for the trust you're placing in me. I promise I won't cheat


What about on Chinese video websites? (eg. Bilibili)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 4, 2022)

Homeschool Cubing said:


> Is it too late to join


No


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 4, 2022)

Timona said:


> Here's my times for 4x4, did pretty decent for my standards
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-04 (solving from 2022-05-04 00:38:34 to 2022-05-04 00:45:19)
> avg of 5: 57.14
> ...


double parity and still sub1. nice


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 4, 2022)

Here is my video for competing in 3x3 OH and 4x4. For OH, I got an average of 33.01. For 4x4, I got a 1:23.68 average (which is really bad for me) and a 58.31 single (which is my first sub-1 single on 4x4).


----------



## Timona (May 4, 2022)

I just got a 2x2, so i'm still using LBL

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-04 (solving from 2022-05-04 14:19:29 to 2022-05-04 14:20:38)
avg of 5: 4.387

Time List:
126. 3.357 F2 U F2 R' U R2 F U2 R' @2022-05-04 14:19:29 
127. 2.792 R U' F2 U' F2 R F' R2 U' @2022-05-04 14:19:44 
128. 5.832 F2 R2 F U' R U' R U' R2 @2022-05-04 14:20:06 
129. 5.698 F R U R2 U2 R' U F2 R' @2022-05-04 14:20:22 
130. 4.107 U F U2 F2 U' R F' R U' @2022-05-04 14:20:38


----------



## Jack Law (May 4, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> So i wanna host an online comp. I will have 2x2 to 7x7, 3x3 Oh, Pyraminx, Megaminx, Skewb, 3x3 Blindfolded and Square 1. Post a video (i need to know that you didn't fake solves). Scrambles will be up soon. Tell me if u want to join


i would like to join


----------



## Homeschool Cubing (May 4, 2022)

Here are my Pyraminx solves, did I do everything right?


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 4, 2022)

Here are my 5x5 solves. I got a 2:36.87 average. This is actually a really good average for me. And almost got a sub-2 minute solve


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 5, 2022)

Here are my solves for pyraminx, square-1, and skewb. For pyraminx, I got a 9.94 average and a 7.98 single. For skewb, I got a 14.78 average. And for square-1, I got a 53.44 average, which is really bad for me. I usually average high thirties. Also,I apologize for the bad camera angles. My tripod was acting up.


----------



## jakesamarel (May 5, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> So i wanna host an online comp. I will have 2x2 to 7x7, 3x3 Oh, Pyraminx, Megaminx, Skewb, 3x3 Blindfolded and Square 1. Post a video (i need to know that you didn't fake solves). Scrambles will be up soon. Tell me if u want to join


i wanna join


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 5, 2022)

4x4 times in pb ao5 and single


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 5, 2022)

Homeschool Cubing said:


> Here are my Pyraminx solves, did I do everything right?


Yes, except spelling my name correctly.


----------



## Homeschool Cubing (May 5, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Yes, except spelling my name correctly.


nigel the uber lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 5, 2022)

Homeschool Cubing said:


> nigel the uber lol


do i look like a car


----------



## NONOGamer12 (May 16, 2022)

Can I sign up for 3x3 oh, 2x2, skewb, megaminx, pyraminx pls what are scrambles


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 15, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> Can I sign up for 3x3 oh, 2x2, skewb, megaminx, pyraminx pls what are scrambles


ok

i already posted 

(and this thread is not dead)


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 15, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> i already posted
> 
> (and this thread is not dead)


Sorry dude I did not get accepted fast enough when is the due date (I might not be able to do it)


----------



## SunnyCubing (Jun 16, 2022)

Can i join but i cant join the big cube events because idont have 6x6 onwards


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 16, 2022)

Beckham said:


> I would love to join, i just cant send in videos. I do promise i will do honest times, and if you dont believe my times just look at my WCA id


I believe u wont cheat


SunnyCubing said:


> Can i join but i cant join the big cube events because idont have 6x6 onwards


Ok

I prefer u guys to join the other comp instead


----------



## SunnyCubing (Jun 16, 2022)

Heres My Video for 3x3 






NigelTheCuber said:


> I prefer u guys to join the other comp instead


what other comp


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 16, 2022)

SunnyCubing said:


> what other comp


thread title: Rubiks cube competition (All Wca events)


----------



## SunnyCubing (Jun 16, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> thread title: Rubiks cube competition (All Wca events)


ok got it


----------



## fani (Jun 16, 2022)

I will join! I will compete at skewb 3x3 and 3x3 OH


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 16, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> I prefer u guys to join the other comp instead


can you please join the other one? Fill in the google form


----------



## fani (Jun 16, 2022)

fani said:


> I will join! I will compete at skewb 3x3 and 3x3 OH but when is the comp and where will I post the vids?


----------



## SunnyCubing (Jun 16, 2022)

What *Google Form???*


NigelTheCuber said:


> can you please join the other one? Fill in the google form





NigelTheCuber said:


> 4x4 times in pb ao5 and single


I only have a qiyi non magnetic 4x4


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 16, 2022)

You are entered


----------



## SunnyCubing (Jun 16, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> You are entered


Yay


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 16, 2022)

SunnyCubing said:


> What *Google Form???*











Comp


Which events do you want to parcitipate




forms.gle


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 16, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Comp
> 
> 
> Which events do you want to parcitipate
> ...


this is for the other comp


----------



## SunnyCubing (Jun 16, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Comp
> 
> 
> Which events do you want to parcitipate
> ...


I did it


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 16, 2022)

Guys go here








Rubik's Cube Competition (All WCA Events)


There are so many of these but I don't care. I will be hosting a comp. React to this post with 'Like' if you have submitted the form. Rules 1. No rehearsing solves. 2. Use a stackmat timer to time yourself. If you do not have one, you can use a phone or a computer, but DO NOT touch the cube...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## GTCubes (Jun 16, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Nice we've got some people in, i'll be posting 2x2 and 3x3 first. The rest of the scrambles will be tommorow
> 
> 2x2
> F2 U F2 R' U R2 F U2 R'
> ...


Imma pull out bye now.


----------



## Aluminum (Jun 17, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> kinda want to join but darn I can't post videos on google drive or on youtube


Same


----------



## Xatu (Jul 3, 2022)

i'll do 2x2, 6x6, megaminx, and square-1. and what format do we use for these?


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 3, 2022)

Xatu said:


> i'll do 2x2, 6x6, megaminx, and square-1. and what format do we use for these?


You have to wait 1 day before he can reply, Nigel gets unbanned tomorrow.


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 5, 2022)

did i JOIN


----------

